# Drilling straight holes without drill press



## nolo

How can I drill a straight hole without a drill press? Does Harbor Freight sell an accessory? The holes will be 3 1/2 in deep. One option I was thinking of was having a friend drill holes in a 2x4 with his drill press and then using that as a guide. Unfortunately, I can't bring the wooden posts to his house for drilling.


----------



## woodnthings

*drill guide*

If you use a long drill bit, it's easier to tell if it's not plumb or square to the surface.
A simple guide can be made from 2 pieces of wood 2" x 3" x 3/4" thick. Just glue them together at right angles, like an "L" so they form a corner. They must be cut square at least on the bottom edges. Locate your drill bit in the corner resting against both inside surfaces. 
The problem with most hand drills is that there is not a straight line or square surface parallel with the axis of the chuck/arbor. They design all these fancy colorful rounded surfaces ...none of which help make drilling a hole square to the bit. :no: bill


----------



## cabinetman

One of these might help.









 







.


----------



## aaronhl

What can you used on the edge of a 3/4" thick by 3" wide board? 3/8" holes


----------



## joesbucketorust

aaronhl said:


> What can you used on the edge of a 3/4" thick by 3" wide board? 3/8" holes


On the edge like for joinery? How about a dowel jig?


----------



## jschaben

aaronhl said:


> What can you used on the edge of a 3/4" thick by 3" wide board? 3/8" holes


I made one of these. Works with a 1" bushing and any size bit you want that will fit. Please note the error on those plans. The #8 x 1¼ F.H. screws DO NOT go through the acrylic base, they go through the aluminum bars into the rails. 
I have one of those drill press wanna be's that c-man linked to. The one I have has so much slop in the rails in order to get a good hole, square to the work I need to lock the drill on and plunge it with both hands on top of the support rail. It does have a couple of centerfinding bosses on the base though. I think mine is a Wolfcraft. General also makes one. I think Joes' suggestion of a doweling jig is a good one.:yes:


----------



## mveach

cabinetman said:


> One of these might help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had one of those years ago and it worked pretty well.


----------



## nolo

Thank you


----------



## aaronhl

joesbucketorust said:


> On the edge like for joinery? How about a dowel jig?


I think that is exactly what I need. Thanks for the name, going to research it a little more.


----------



## spidennis

so there's two models out there that's pretty much the same thing, 
and both got similar reviews and have similar problems 
but no where did I see one thing ......
.... how deep can you drill to? 
I got 8 pieces of 3/4" to drill thru, about 6" worth, using a 5/16" bit or so .....


----------



## jschaben

spidennis said:


> so there's two models out there that's pretty much the same thing,
> and both got similar reviews and have similar problems
> but no where did I see one thing ......
> .... how deep can you drill to?
> I got 8 pieces of 3/4" to drill thru, about 6" worth, using a 5/16" bit or so .....


That will vary depending on the length of the bit. If the bit almost touchs the wood when the drill guide is up, you get the full travel of the drill guide. 
That said, If I can get a hole a inch or so deep that will act as a drill guide and I can usually just finish it off by hand without any issues. :smile:
Also, $50 seems a bit steep, I think I've seen them at Home Depot and ACE for around $30-35


----------



## Alchymist

jschaben said:


> That will vary depending on the length of the bit. If the bit almost touchs the wood when the drill guide is up, you get the full travel of the drill guide.
> That said, If I can get a hole a inch or so deep that will act as a drill guide and I can usually just finish it off by hand without any issues. :smile:
> Also, $50 seems a bit steep, I think I've seen them at Home Depot and ACE for around $30-35


$50 does seem steep. Double it and you're in the ballpark for a good used drill press, which is a lot more versatile. Not a big fan of Rockler anyway, just bought a set of hardware for a highchair tray, and hardware was $15, but the shipping was $7.00, came in a padded envelope via US Mail. Hardware was not the best, either, one latch was a real pain to make latch on the notched bar. Kind of surprised, Rockler supposedly has a good rep. Oh well, buy somewhere else next time.


----------



## MT Stringer

I bought the Sears model. Looks the same as the one in the pic. $19 I think. I drilled four holes through three inches of wood with an 11/16 inch bit. No problem.

The drill guide is not really sturdy to make for very accurate holes but it does help the user to guide the bit on a fairly straight path. I was drilling holes through my workbench table top so I could mount a wood vise. I might add that I drilled up through the bottom of the benchtop with the smaller bit, then put the forstner bit on to countersink the top for the bolt head/washer.

As you see in the pic, I also mounted the guide on a piece of 3/4 inch oak.

I have a bunch of lag screws to install and plan to use the guide to drill pilot holes.


----------



## Pirate

Sounds to me, like it's the perfect reason to justify a drill press!

If cash is a concern, a used drill press would be my pick. 95% or more of my tools were bought used. Much less expensive, and usually higher quality.


----------



## spidennis

I haven't seen of a drill press with a 6" throw, plus have 8 layers of 3/4" ply in it. If you know of one let me know! presently my well worn table top drill press is less than ideal for this purpose .......

I ordered one of these portable units for 36 bucks, but knowing about all the concerns I think I can work past them. I should have it in a few days. 

besides, this gadget is in my price range right now, my next drill press will have to wait for a better budget, and time to shop for just such a critter. I will be doing lots of this operation so it's on my growing list of tools to be upgraded!


----------



## EHCRain

If you drill through the hole of a cd or dvd with the shiny side facing you you can see if the bit is straight or not. Just line the bit up with its reflection.


----------



## spidennis

I got my general AccuDrill Precision Drill Guide in today and went straight to testing it out for my main tasks.

The grey parts are plastic and the drill doesn't slide up and down the rail very smoothly, and it's just a bit unsteady .......

I screwed a scrap piece to the bottom and with a 1.5" hole saw cut out a hole. My Irwin 3/4" augur bit (49912) fit in just fine and I drilled thru 4 pieces of 3/4 pretty easily so I think it's gonna do that job just fine. 

It's certainly not a drill press like others have mentioned, but I was able to drill these holes much better than if I was to try it freehand. This will work out fine until I can afford a $1k or better drill press! but since this will do the job, that drill press is now lower on the list as I got other stuff to get as well. 

tomorrow I'll try out the next task on my test pieces and then move on to the real McCoy.


----------



## jschaben

Those are pretty decent things to have. For one thing a lot more portable than a drill press anyway:yes:. They won't replace a drill press by any means but they can also do some things a drill press can't.:thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2

Or:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31286


----------



## GroovyMambo

I have an upcoming project that will require drilling 220. 3/4 inch holes on a 4x8 sheet of 3/4 plywood and the holes have to be straight so I don't have much of a choice than to get one of these even though I have a large drill press


----------

